# [H]10 Eldar Dire Avengers [W] Orks



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a box of Eldar Dire avengers I am looking to get rid of. The exarch is assembled and painted but the other 9 warriors are un assembled and on the sprue for the most part. Some of the guns are cut off the sprue and the helmeted heads are cut off the sprue.

If you are interested let me Know.

I am primary interested in:
Lootas
Trukks
Shoota Boyz
Nob Bikerz
but will look at any other offers


----------

